# Epoxy & Mineral Oil



## Draconei (Feb 6, 2019)

I just finished turning out a segmented mug and got carried away in applying butcher block oil. I typically apply oil to the outside then apply a food safe resin to the inside. On this one my brain shut down for a good 5 minutes and I applied the butcher block oil to the inside of the mug! I've already parted the mug off the tenon and the walls are pretty thin so I don't think I could remount and turn out the inside. Any suggestions on how to clean out the oil so I can apply the epoxy (or is that even necessary?)


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

You don't say the brand of oil, but General Finishes says to use Mineral spirits to clean it up.

Once dry it's food safe. I wouldn't mess with it.

General Finishes B B O page

Scroll down for instructions for use.


----------



## Snipes (Apr 3, 2012)

I would think you could use some acetone and then proceed


----------



## LesB (Dec 21, 2008)

You did not indicate what the mug would e used for. You could leave it but a hot fluid in the mug might affect the ingredients in the finish. 
Most of the butcher block finishes I have seen are made up of oil and wax. The oil may be mineral oil, tung oil or BLO (boiled linseed). Tung oil and BLO catalyze as they cure so there won't be much affect on them from most fluids in the mug. Mineral spirits should dissolve any wax or soluble oil (mineral oil) and remove most of these with two or three applications. Then let is dry and apply your top coat.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

You might try putting some of the BB finish on a piece of scrap and experiment with various solvents to see how well they remove the oil. If it is mineral oil based, warm water and dish detergent might work. I know my wood utensils treated with Howard's BB finish look pretty bad after a few washings and need another coat.

Another option might be a small flap sander on a drill?


----------

